# Angels and Otos



## jayheuk (Dec 23, 2010)

I am setting up a 75 gallon with 6 juvenile angelfish. The only other companions will be 25+ Otocinclus. Will angelfish try to eat them. I'm not concerned if the angelfish pick at them, the otos can just swim away. Have you ever had problems with these two?


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

I personally haven't heard of any issues housing the two together. I presume you will also have plenty of plants and driftwood in there as well, correct?


----------



## Ceiji (Aug 5, 2010)

I have adult angels and ottos. No problems. I even have a pair of mated angels with their fry along with otto. These angels some time drive the ottos away if they are too close to the fry. Otherwise noo problems..


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

+1

I have had angels with ottos with no problems.


----------



## jayheuk (Dec 23, 2010)

James0816 said:


> I personally haven't heard of any issues housing the two together. I presume you will also have plenty of plants and driftwood in there as well, correct?


This aquarium will be loaded with plants and driftwood, but will have a middle open space for the angels.


----------



## jayheuk (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I read online that someone had there large angelfish that tried to eat an otocinclus, but the spines got caught in the angels mouth. The owner had to cut the oto out while the angelfish was unconscious.
The oto died, then the angel died a few weeks later because it starved!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

thats got to be a very hungry and large angelfish...keep them well fed with all sort of goodies and ithey will thrive together!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

A fully grown altum might be big enough to eat a Ocat, but thats iffy at best.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I had a big angelfish with ottos no problem my angelfish was 5-6 long...


----------



## jayheuk (Dec 23, 2010)

I figured if there is easier prey to hunt he angefish will go after that.


----------



## 21windowsamba (Nov 8, 2006)

You should be fine even if you have a pair of breeding angels, the ottos will be able to fend themselves


----------

